# Bride contributing towards Hen Doo?



## Staceysparkle

Is anyone paying towards their own hen doo? My H2B isn't paying a penny towards his stag and is going to Amsderdam for 3 night and I'm only going to Glasgow for 2 nights and when me and the bridesmaids were discussing where to go months ago they all said how I didn't have to worry about paying a penny and that the would split my share as that was how it was done. There are only 4 going plus me and I just got a message saying we all have to get our £58 to one of the bridesaids by next week including me! I'm not been tight but I got a bit of a shock as I didn't think I would be paying and I feel a bit gutted now that H2B is having an amazing stag and I'm staying in Scotland and paying for myself :cry:


----------



## leash27

I paid towards mine, in fact the thought never really crossed my mind not to. We only went to Blackpool for 1 night and it cost about £70 for hotel/travel and then £30 for the club we went to. I also contributed to the kitty we had for foods and drinks. The only thing I didnt pay for was the t-shirt my MOH had made for me and the goody bags she did for everyone and that was because they were a surprise.

My OH also paid for his stag do though so it just seemed normal to me. Perhaps your friends are a little short of cash and can't afford to cover the cost? Would you feel comfortable asking them about it? They could also have a few 'surprises' planned for you that they are paying for.

x


----------



## toffee87

I paid for myself and the majority of the limo hire. OH paid his share for his stag. I thought it was normal tbh. I wouldn't of expected mine to have x


----------



## Staceysparkle

Yeah I'd never have expected them to pay my share but they all said at the start that the bride doesn't pay and not to worry so I just got a bit of a shock. I don't mind paying its not that I'm bothered about so much just feel a bit upset because they all wanted to organise it and told me not to worry about paying and now they want money and its taken them months to sort out the hotel and train and they all seem to be moaning about it and like they can't be bothered. I feel like telling them not to bother about the whole thing now :cry:


----------



## dani_tinks

Aw, it does seem a bit mean if they told you not to worry etc. I'd probably be a bit upset - its so stressful planning a wedding so having to think about the hen night also is a bit of a pain in the bum.
Im not sure whats happening with mine, ive told everyone im not bothered about it as I really dont want the hassle of having to organise that ontop of everything else. My Mum and sisters have told me theyre taking care of it, I dont want a big fuss.. a nice meal out, cocktails and a show at the local theatre is more my style so im hoping for something like that.
I wouldnt mind paying my way though, slong as I dont have to book anything and deal with everyone :haha:

xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

I didnt pay anything for my hen, my bridesmaids paid for it all, i didnt no anything about my hen till the day either x


----------



## RKW

I think it's more common for blokes to pay for the stag then girls to pay for the hen. I am having my hen do in August with 15 girls. Only coating £105 each at centre Parcs, but it never crossed my mind they would pay for me. I think they were a bit mean to suggest it to you though. It could be that they have booked a lot of extra things so need you to pay for your bit so they can afford to do all the activities for you? X


----------



## Lauren25

I guess I'll be paying for mine, didn't think of not paying for it!
I do think it's not very fair if they said they'd pay for you then go back on it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am only going to a night on the town. I am paying for my own meal and drinks, obviously i hope i will get some drinks bought for me lol. DF is going paintballing then out for drinks after and is paying for himself. But i do understand your frustration with people offering to pay and then going back on their word. :hugs:


----------



## shellshocked

I didn't pay anything for my hen do apart from buying a couple og bottles of wine to say thanks at the dinner part. My OH didn't pay for his stag either. Though both of us said to those organising both events that there was a limit on what could be spent- nothing too outrageous!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Yes I'm paying for my hen do it's costing me about £150 plus spends & my OH is paying for his as well £150 plus spends


----------



## xxleannexx

my fiance went to le mans in france to watch the 24hour car race there, they went for 5 days and he didnt have to pay the £384 they it cost everyone, i think it was his dad that paid for his.

im going bournemouth for one night and paying for my share which will be £100 ish for the hotel, meal, beach hut and club.

Hope that makes you feel better lol!


----------



## Sparkes

We are going to Ibiza so obviously will be more expensive with a flight factored in, but I would pay if we were going to the local Pontins- I thought it was what you did too?? It could be that your friends have miscalculated, I wouldn't say anything because if it is that they are probably quite embarrassed already!


----------



## NennaKay

My bachelorette party was kind of a pain... My sister is super religious and believes that if you drink you go to hell. :dohh: So there were no bars or alcohol. We just had a girls night where we ordered pizza and rented a room at the local Putt-Putt place. 

One of my bridesmaids ended up paying for ALL the pizza and drinks. One girl pitched in 10 bucks. And I ended up covering the cost of renting the room, after everyone had agreed to pitch in 15 to 20 dollars to cover the rental and the pizza... :shrug:

So, don't feel bad Stacey... sometimes that's just the way the cookie crumbles. :wacko:


----------



## private26

i found i got more stressed about my hen night than the actual wedding, from trying to get money off people for tickets (dreamboys, i was free anyway as over certain number and friends bought me most of my drinks that night anyway), the bridesmaids were forever falling out with eachother over sorting my outfit out as i wanted a theme but all was fine on the night, so stick with it and maybe reply by saying 'that's fine but i thought you said bride wouldn't have to pay?' just to clear it up x


----------

